

Show HN: IMDB for YouTubers - smhtyazdi
http://www.rshiv.org/

======
anigbrowl
This is a badly needed thing but there is no way I am signing up when you
don't even have a screenshot. Put something together first.

~~~
smhtyazdi
Thanks, for your comment. I started to add some titles. Here you can find a
simple one.
[http://www.rshiv.org/profile.php?u=vitalyzdtv](http://www.rshiv.org/profile.php?u=vitalyzdtv)

~~~
anigbrowl
That's good. I really think you need to build it up a bit before launching,
though. As someone who works in media, nobody likes the job of entering all
the credits into IMDB, but someone has to do it because it's a good marketing
tool. Right now this looks like an idea more than a product, but there is
definitely a need.

------
padho
I like the idea but you have to work on your site and put content on it

~~~
smhtyazdi
Thanks for your comment. This not like IMDB where everything has to be
reviewed first. Here, Video owner (channel owner) is responsible for giving
credit to other youtubers for his/her video. Here is a sample:
[http://www.rshiv.org/title.php?v=oFMsqrG9RWg](http://www.rshiv.org/title.php?v=oFMsqrG9RWg)

